# Need Urgent help with a new Pc build!!!



## anaklusmos (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi all,
I'm building a gaming PC for the 1st time so i need some urgent help!


1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Generic answers will not work. Be exact and avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: Gaming, movies (want to run all latest games like Shogun 2 , BF3 at ultra settings 1080p  )

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: 50-55k 

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:Yes, but my 1st tym doing it....

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:win7 64bit

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:>1TB , but with current HDD prices anything is fine for some time.

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:Yes, preferbly around 23' 1920x1080

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:have Razer KB,mouse, headphones, speakers
*I can get the i5-2500k for around 9k for a few days only..... *

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:as soon as possible

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:No, But i want to build it myself

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: In delhi, Yes from Nehru Place, and a local contact my father has, and no online is almost the last resort.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans:I would very much like SLi/crossfire enabled mobo for future expansion.
Also i like the Z68 platform and would like it if a good one is possible ( plan to buy an SSd in 4-5 months if not possible now ).
Almost love the i5-2500k and the GTX 570 , if 7950 is out of budget )
Also,  i am willing to consider Amd cpu/mobs if they do not affect my gaming performance and allow me to get sli/crossfire for future... 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Cilus (Dec 22, 2011)

As AMD 7000 series is already released, I think you should wait for 1 month to get the GPU. You can get 7850/7870 available at that time. So skip the GPU for now. Also I don't think you can accommodate a 2500K processor, good Z68 motherboard with SLI/Crossfire support and a GTX 570 standard Gfx card within 55K. Here is an estimation of a good 2500K based config you've asked for:

Intel Core i5 2500K @ 12.5K
MSI Z68A-GD55 @ 10K
Gskill RipjawX 1600 MHz 4GB X 1 CL9 Ram @ 1.5K
Seagate 250GB SATA @ 3.2K
BenQ G2220HDL @ 7.5K
Corsair TX650 V2 @ 5.5K
CM 690 II Plus @ 4.8K
APC 1.1KVA UPS @ 4.3K

The total cost excluding the Graphics card is around 49/50K. With the rest of the 5K I don't think any high end Gfx card is possible.

So here is another AMD based config with budget for a high end Gfx card:

AMD Phenom II X6 1090T BE @ 9K
GIGABYTE GA-990XA-UD3 @ 9.5K (SLI/CF support @ X8-X8 mode)
Gskill RipjawX 1600 MHz 4GB X 1 CL9 Ram @ 1.5K
Seagate 250GB SATA @ 3.2K
BenQ G2220HDL @ 7.5K
Corsair TX650 V2 @ 5.5K
CM 690 II Plus @ 4.8K
APC 1.1KVA UPS @ 4.3K

Total is around 45K. So you're having another 10K in your hand for the Gfx card. So let us know whether you go with the AMD config or Intel based config with Non K series processor, motherboard.


----------



## anaklusmos (Dec 22, 2011)

If im willing to drop out the sli/cfx then is it possible to make something better?
Also is the amd config lacking in gaming performance wrt that of i5-2500k?

also is a ups very important?? coz i will keep this pc in a college hostel and power cuts are not frequent.... when the electricity goes it goes all together for about 3-4 hours and not intermittently.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 22, 2011)

Go with
Core i5 2400 @ 10K
Intel DH67CL-C3 @ 5.5K


----------



## anaklusmos (Dec 23, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Go with
> Core i5 2400 @ 10K
> Intel DH67CL-C3 @ 5.5K



But that mobo seems soooooo weak and un-awesome  .
I'd really rather drop the ups and up my gpu by another 4k :S...


----------



## Cilus (Dec 23, 2011)

If you're buying a Non K series Sandybridge then you can't overclock and for a non overclocking prospective the Intel board offers tremendous Value for money. It has decent build quality, USB 3.0 and Sata 3 6 Gbps ports and ATX form factor. So go with it and add a powerful Gfx card like GTX 560 Ti or HD 6950 2GB standard. Or you can wait for AMD to release a 7000 series Gfx card at 15K+ price point in the next month.


----------



## Minion (Dec 23, 2011)

anaklusmos,Go with Cilus 2nd configuration this way you can get a powerful graphic card hence well balanced pc. 2ndly amd based motherboard are more feature rich than intel based board.


----------



## anaklusmos (Dec 23, 2011)

i wanted to know if im willing to drop sli/cfx from my rig will it make a price difference by much??
and also if i get a p67 mobo instead will i be able to use the intel hd graphics atleast to play some games till the new gpus come out??
and lastly, if i go for a p67 mobo instead will the price drop overall ?

thanks in advance


----------



## anaklusmos (Dec 24, 2011)

umm also i forgot to mention since im waiting for the 7950 to be launched i wantsome good integrated gpu like intel hd 3000 series, and probably i would have increased my budget by a bit till the next month so a little less room for the gpu from the total is possible.

YAY!!
my dad just told me that the i5-2500k is availible for 9k or so to him ( thru a contact  )
and i can spend around 40k for the core build excluding gpu and ups so plz suggest accordingly now...

also on the off-side if i buy 2x 6870 cf will the microstuttering will be a problem?


----------



## Cilus (Dec 24, 2011)

^^ Edit our 1st post for PC Building question template as per the new requirements. Mention CPU as existing component as you're planning to get it separately at 9K.


----------



## anaklusmos (Dec 24, 2011)

shouldn't i replace the cabinet with CM elite 430 to save somee money or is Cm 690 II worth it?


----------



## devx (Dec 24, 2011)

Hey *anaklusmos*., from where you are getting i5 2500k for 9k., is it new ? or what., it's the least price i ever heard.,


----------



## anaklusmos (Dec 24, 2011)

devx said:


> Hey *anaklusmos*., from where you are getting i5 2500k for 9k., is it new ? or what., it's the least price i ever heard.,



Its not new..... my dad's friend has an extra one and is willing to give it for 9k  


arent the cases like corsair carbide 400R and nzxt tempest evo better ones for the same price??
plz answer someone...


----------



## Cilus (Dec 24, 2011)

Then here is the update:-

Intel Core i5 2500K @ 9K (2nd hand one)
Biostar TZ68K+ @ 7.58K
Gskill RipjawX 1600 MHz CL9 4GB X 1 DDR3 @ 1.6K or Kingston KHX1600C9D3B1-4G RAM HyperX 4GB 1600 MHz @ 1.5K
Seagate 250GB SATA HDD @ 3.3K
BenQ G2220HDL @ 7.5K
CM Elite 431 @ 3.4K
Seasonic SS-750JS 750W 80+ PSU @ 5.4K
APC 1.1 KVA Black @ 4.3K

Total is around 42.08K. With rest of the money, you can get a good Graphics card.

In this config, adjusted couple of components to give you better VFM components without compromising CPU, mobo and PSU.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 24, 2011)

@op,
7950 will cost you around 25k.at 15k i guess 7870 may be available but they will be released a bit late.


----------



## anaklusmos (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks a lot guys.... the build is almost fianalised 
A few last questions:

1. If i can get the CM HAF 912, Corsair Carbide 400R, CM 690 II Plus which one will be the best and why?

2. Is the Seasonic SS-750JS 750W 80+ PSU @ 5.4K enough for a CF/SLI combo for future ?

3. I suppose MSI Z68A-GD55 is better than Biostar TZ68K+ ??

These changes i can do without exceeding my budget i hope coz it got a bit more flexible  .


----------



## Piyush (Dec 24, 2011)

anaklusmos said:


> A few last questions:
> 
> 1. If i can get the CM HAF 912, Corsair Carbide 400R, CM 690 II Plus which one will be the best and why?


tough choice between HAF and Carbide
get anyone of them and it wont disappoint you
btw I'd have gone for Carbide


anaklusmos said:


> 2. Is the Seasonic SS-750JS 750W 80+ PSU @ 5.4K enough for a CF/SLI combo for future ?


depend on which set of gfx cards you would be using
this PSU can  handle 2*6950s or 2*560 with ease but not more than that


anaklusmos said:


> 3. I suppose MSI Z68A-GD55 is better than Biostar TZ68K+ ??


better in what sense
well MSI is more ..well famous here as compared to Bio*, so one usually thinks to go for former
though in European countries as well as the States, biostar is equally reputed brand and is famous for delivering stable products


----------



## Cilus (Dec 24, 2011)

anaklusmos, if you're seriously thinking for Multi GPU setup in future then the MSI Z68A-GD55 is the best choice you got. The Biostar board has two PCI-E X16 slots running at X16-X4 speed. Hence only Crossfire is possible, Nvidia does not support SLI in X16-X4 mode. If very powerful cards like HD 7870 or HD 6950 is plugged in the X16 slot running at X4, there is a chance of bottleneck.

On the other hand GD55 has three X16 slots, running at X8-X8-X4, if three cards are plugged into it. It supports both SLI and Crossfire and there won't be any bottleneck. So take the decision as per your needs and future plans, not by seeing the feature is just there without any use for you.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 24, 2011)

anaklusmos said:


> umm also i forgot to mention since im waiting for the 7950 to be launched i wantsome good integrated gpu like intel hd 3000 series, and probably i would have increased my budget by a bit till the next month so a little less room for the gpu from the total is possible.
> 
> YAY!!
> my dad just told me that the i5-2500k is availible for 9k or so to him ( thru a contact  )
> ...



excluding GPU and UPS my suggestion - 



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|9000
*Motherboard*
|MSI Z68A GD55 B3|10192
*RAM*
|Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL|1650
*HDD*
|Seagate 250GB 7200.12|3400
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|Seasonic SS-750JS 750W|5400
*Case*
|NZXT Source 210 Elite White|2400
*Monitor*
|Benq G2222HDL|7000
|
*Total*
|40092
that cabby is excellent. here it is available 
NZXT Source 210 Elite White Steel with painted interior ATX Mid Tower Computer Case w/ Black Front Trim


----------



## anaklusmos (Dec 25, 2011)

Cilus said:


> anaklusmos, if you're seriously thinking for Multi GPU setup in future then the MSI Z68A-GD55 is the best choice you got. The Biostar board has two PCI-E X16 slots running at X16-X4 speed. Hence only Crossfire is possible, Nvidia does not support SLI in X16-X4 mode. If very powerful cards like HD 7870 or HD 6950 is plugged in the X16 slot running at X4, there is a chance of bottleneck.
> 
> On the other hand GD55 has three X16 slots, running at X8-X8-X4, if three cards are plugged into it. It supports both SLI and Crossfire and there won't be any bottleneck. So take the decision as per your needs and future plans, not by seeing the feature is just there without any use for you.



Yes Cilius i will do Cf/ sli in the futer for sure.... probably 1 year or so.


----------



## anaklusmos (Dec 25, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> excluding GPU and UPS my suggestion -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Jaskanwar , but i am thinking of getting something more flashy and better than NZXT Source 210 Elite, so plz suggest accordingly,  something in the likes of CM 690II Plus , CM  HAF 912 or Corsair 400R .


----------



## anaklusmos (Dec 26, 2011)

Cilus said:


> anaklusmos, if you're seriously thinking for Multi GPU setup in future then the MSI Z68A-GD55 is the best choice you got. The Biostar board has two PCI-E X16 slots running at X16-X4 speed. Hence only Crossfire is possible, Nvidia does not support SLI in X16-X4 mode. If very powerful cards like HD 7870 or HD 6950 is plugged in the X16 slot running at X4, there is a chance of bottleneck.
> 
> On the other hand GD55 has three X16 slots, running at X8-X8-X4, if three cards are plugged into it. It supports both SLI and Crossfire and there won't be any bottleneck. So take the decision as per your needs and future plans, not by seeing the feature is just there without any use for you.



Thanks a lot for the revise build.Yeah Cilius Cf/sli is going to happen especially if i take cards like 7950/6950 in about an year or so 

Also thanks Jaskanwar, though i wouls like to ask u for a better cabby than the NZXT Source 210 Elite especially since i live in Delhi and NZXT is a bit difficult to find her. I was thinking more of like CM 690 II Plus, CM HAF 912 or Corsair 400R (Better not only in performance but looks too )

PS: I just extended my GPU budget to about 24k  so maybe even GTX 580 is not far out of my reach 

Plz anwer guys.... i need to decide the whole thing by tomorrow :S


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 26, 2011)

then get Corsair 400R


----------



## Cilus (Dec 26, 2011)

If you've extended the budget for the GPU then wait until the end of January. At that time newly arrived HD 7950 might be available here. If so then get one of those rather than GTX 580.


----------



## anaklusmos (Dec 27, 2011)

MSI Z68A GD55 B3 is not availible anywhere in delhi or the net...... what shpuld i do??

Even MD computers does not have it
BTW is MD computers reliable enough ??


----------



## Cilus (Dec 27, 2011)

^^ MSI - ::::::::::The Ultimate IT Solutions::::::::::. They are reliable.


----------



## anaklusmos (Dec 29, 2011)

Even they dont have it, i called and asked thats why i know.
Biostar TZ68K+ (8k) vs MSI Z68A GD45 B3 (9.5k) which one??
Or should i take MSI Z68A GD65 B3 (12.5k) which is readily available.
I know i am not Dual-gpuing ryt now but i want to keep the option open in the future . 
Plz suggest :S


----------



## Cilus (Dec 29, 2011)

Get the MSI Z68A-GD45 motherboard. IMO, it has better build quality and also better feature set.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Dec 29, 2011)

^^ this is crossfire/sli enabled mobo na?


----------



## robotsmani (Dec 29, 2011)

anaklusmos said:


> Even they dont have it, i called and asked thats why i know.
> Biostar TZ68K+ (8k) vs MSI Z68A GD45 B3 (9.5k) which one??
> Or should i take MSI Z68A GD65 B3 (12.5k) which is readily available.
> I know i am not Dual-gpuing ryt now but i want to keep the option open in the future .
> Plz suggest :S



MSI Z68A GD65 B3 (12.5k) where it is available? i am also looking for MSI Z68A GD65 G3


----------



## anaklusmos (Jan 1, 2012)

I wanted to thank every who helped me here 
I finally got my pc yesterday :

i5-2500k
MSI Z68-GD65(G3)
Corsair Vengeance 1600 4GB
Seagate Barracuda 250GB
Corsair TX850 V2
CM 690 II Basic.

All of it came down to 42k

Now i wanted to ask whether i should buy a few fans to put in the cabinet and where to get them?
Also is there any way to confirm whether some cooling paste has been applied on the CPU without removing the heatsink fan on it, i mean through temperatures or any such estimation?


----------



## Cilus (Jan 1, 2012)

Check the idle and load temparature of the CPU using RealTemp. The idle temp shouldn't be higher than 30 degree C.


----------



## devx (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey congrats man.,


----------



## anaklusmos (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks  

Now i only have to by the monitor and GPU...... but it seems that the Benq one that is recommended in every build on this forum does not have a HDMI port so why recommend it??

Also seems 7950 will be out of reach even at 22k


----------



## Mr. Officer (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy New Year and congratulations for your new rig !!

Take a look at *this* and the same monitor *here* with 03 yr warranty...should compliment your new rig  

Also, check the *21.5"*


----------



## robotsmani (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey...where you got the MSI Z68-GD65(G3) and what is the price? i was searching for it. didn't find and got the ASUS P8Z68 V/Gen3.

Congratz for your new rig...


----------



## anaklusmos (Jan 1, 2012)

robotsmani said:


> Hey...where you got the MSI Z68-GD65(G3) and what is the price? i was searching for it. didn't find and got the ASUS P8Z68 V/Gen3.
> 
> Congratz for your new rig...



I got the i5 + mobo for total of 24k from SMC. He wont tell me the individual prices even when i asked him.



Mr. Officer said:


> Happy New Year and congratulations for your new rig !!
> 
> Take a look at *this* and the same monitor *here* with 03 yr warranty...should compliment your new rig
> 
> Also, check the *21.5"*




Thanks man, but i was looking for something around 9k max.
As for the LG one u recommended, a friend of mine has it and personally the stand doesnt seem very strong and the monitor wobbles horribly with the slightest of pushes so i was not very keen on it :S .


----------



## Brazen (Jan 1, 2012)

^^ LG Looks Great But Benq G2222HDL @8200 (Fulll HD LED) is VFM with three years onsite warranty  got same and am Extremely Happy with its looks & performance  

@SMCinternational its showing 7600 INR but might that might not be updated one but if you got that @ 7600 my Suggestion is Rush ................... grab it


----------



## Mr. Officer (Jan 2, 2012)

anaklusmos said:


> I got the i5 + mobo for total of 24k from SMC. He wont tell me the individual prices even when i asked him.



I was in NP on 28/12 to get MSI R6670 and *my exp* wasnt something to write home about...that gentleman [sardarji] at SMC quoted me 5.6k for it and when I told him that the same is avail on their own site for 5.4k he asked me to buy online and pay freight charges on top but didnt match the price . 

I finally got MSI R6670 for 5.4k from another shop [spyware] 



anaklusmos said:


> As for the LG one u recommended, a friend of mine has it and personally the stand doesnt seem very strong and the monitor wobbles horribly with the slightest of pushes so i was not very keen on it :S .



Now, thats where first hand exp/info comes in handy because by just reading the specs and checking pics - its a clear winner ! 



Brazen said:


> ^^ LG Looks Great But Benq G2222HDL @8200 (Fulll HD LED) is VFM with three years onsite warranty  got same and am Extremely Happy with its looks & performance
> 
> @SMCinternational its showing 7600 INR but might that might not be updated one but if you got that @ 7600 my Suggestion is Rush ................... grab it



+1 to Benq G2222HDL  esp. after latest findings about LG's flimsy base/stand 

SMC - deals/attitude


----------



## anaklusmos (Jan 4, 2012)

What is the max level cards that i can go for in Sli/CF with my Corsair TX850 V2 ??
And is it better to buy a single good card or 2 cards for the same amount, coz of reasons like microstuttering, extra power usage etc ?
Is 2x 6950 or 2x GTX 570 possible (im only considering the above mentioned aspects)

Plz reply someone..... Need answers by today !!!


----------



## Cilus (Jan 4, 2012)

TX 850 V2 can be used to SLI two GTX 580. 2ndly if you are okay with the extra setup of Dual GPU then go with it. And regarding Microshuttering, if you Crossfire HD 6950 or higher cards, Microshuttering has no practical impacts in game playing experience.


----------



## anaklusmos (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks....... 
Ended up buying Sapphire 6970 2GB for 18.5k . 
SWEET DEAL @ SMC


----------



## Cilus (Jan 4, 2012)

^^ Congrats man. That's a hell of a card and the pricing is also sweet. Happy gaming buddy.


----------



## devx (Jan 5, 2012)

Good one., "*" HaPpY GaMiNg"*"


----------



## anaklusmos (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks man 
 Im really happy with it .
Though Batman : AA is giving some problems in DX11 it works flawlessly in DX9.
And I also got Dell ST2220L , and that too is an awesome monitor .
Not to mention that I have the most amazing gaming rig on the entire campus !!!


----------



## Mr. Officer (Jan 9, 2012)

congratulations mate...enjoy your new toy


----------

